# Temperment



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

Tomorrow is the Day that we get our Pup.
Here is the Dillema, We have gone and seen the litter about 4 times now and gotten to play with them all. We have First pick and pretty much decided on one of them two weeks ago. Over the weekend we took them out to play and another one caught our attention. Our first pick is full of energy and loves to play with the littermates, when picked up he struggles after about 30 seconds. I have rolled him on his back and he seems fine and loves to play tug with a rope. The problem is that the Wife and I don't think he is bonding with either of us. He is not the Dominant one but is very assertive and was also the first one out of the Whelping Box.

The Second one was playfull with the littermates but after a few minutes would regress and go sit under a chair or away from the others. When picked up by any human he did not struggle at all.

My primary concern is that we want to pick what is best for our energetic black Lab as well as which one is going to be the easiest to train. I am under the impression that either one would be a good prospect but just need some advice to help me make my decision. I am going today to play with them again and would appreciate any suggestions on how to pick and any possible tests that I should perform.

attached are two photo's one of our First pick and one of the Second


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When we were looking for a puppy we wanted to be sure the new pup could tolerate our Golden, who although is up in his years, can go 24/7.

Hondo was the puppy who we witnessed could dish it out as well as take it from his litter mates. He was the pouncer as well as the pouncee - and the fact that he kept crawling up on my lap and pulling on my heart strings certainly didn't hurt either....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

When I got my first GSD, I picked the one that was the energetic one. He was also aggressive towards his father. I liked that he showed some braveness. After getting him home, and while he was growing up, I was sorry I picked the energetic one. He was so fresh, very stubborn, willful, and he wanted to be the pack leader. It took until he was 4 years old for me to turn him into the obedient, well behaved dog that I wanted. He was a wonderful dog for the rest of his life, but those first years were crazy. Be prepared for that if you go with the independent puppy. Wolfie just sort of picked us. We went to see the newborn puppies at the breeder, and she had Wolfie and his 2 sisters left from another litter. They had just turned 3 months old at the time. From the moment we walked in the house, Wolfie was stuck to both me and my hubby like glue. He was so friendly and cute, we couldn't resist him. It has been a perfect match. He is very obedient, though he has his moments, very smart, and loves all of us. He wags his whole body when he sees one of us. It's like we were gone for weeks, even if it has only been a few minutes since we have seen him. He is such a love.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would want a puppy that isn't afraid to come to me, one that is playful but could relax so I could pet it and pick it up. I dont want a puppy that shows no interest in me. I dont want a puppy that shows dominance over the other puppies (bossy and very rough play) I also dont want a puppy that looks and acts completely freaked out and cries. That is how I chose my GSD

You should write down exactly what traits you are looking for in a puppy and go visit them again and see which one comes closest to the traits listed on your list. Puppies get tired very easily so if one is really layed back and slow it might be because he/she is tired. I have never met a lazy GSD before, I dont even know if one exists 


Also both puppies are adorable but the second picture puppy is so cute!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Depends on what you want from the dog. Are you planning for just a family companion or do you have some kind of training in mind? What you want from your dog will determine the reactions you want from your puppy prospect.

Sounds like the first one's just a more independent puppy. How is he socially? Does he come willingly and interact if you offer toys or food? Personally, I don't mind a more independent puppy. My current pup is fairly independent, brave, and willing to venture off on his own- BUT he is also interested in me if I am doing things. I like this kind of personality for work. Also, I dislike a "velcro" dog after having had a dog with SA. Having a dog that has to follow me around all the time to be comfortable and content is not my cup of tea. I prefer a dog that can be aware that I am moving around the house without having to be moving with me and under my feet. Actually most of my dogs have been fairly independent but very biddable. They are generally not cuddlers as puppies. They don't want to be held and loved on unless they are so tired that they can't be bothered to move anymore. Through training and bonding they become more snuggly as adults. 

The second puppy sounds more relaxed with less energy. You said he retreats when he's had enough. Depending on the body language of that puppy it might bother me. Is he quitting, or jsut stepping back to watch? I don't care for puppies that get overwhelmed and retreat. I would also want to know how readily he came and engaged with the humans. If he's easily bored with people, he may be more difficult to train. Sounds like's he more accepting of contact and would tolerate snuggling better.

I use this puppy test. 
Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test
Where I favor dogs that are more 2's and 3's, a dog being chosen strictly as a family companion would probably lean more towards 3's and 4's.


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your opinions,

I went and visited today and played with our first pick male along with two of his littermates (One Male and one Female). He was very eager to play with both of the other puppies and myself. I picked him up a couple of times and held him and he stayed still for a few moments and then wanted to go play. If I clapped my hands he came to me and when I walked away he watched me walk away and then followed. after about an hour all three were ready for sleepy time and he came over to me and slept under my chair. I did not even want to see the other Male that we were considering as it would just make the decision harder than it already is. I think that he will be a good fit for our lifestyle and hopefully for our other dog. My Wife and I are going tomorrow to pick him up and I will let her decide if she wants to play with the other's but I am under the impression that she has her heart set on this one and like myself is hopeful that we make the right choice.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how ols are these pups?

what are you rolling a puppy on his/her back for?

how can a puppy bond with you
if it isn't around you?

pick a pup. make it the pup you want it to be.



cuttingedge said:


> Tomorrow is the Day that we get our Pup.
> Here is the Dillema, We have gone and seen the litter about 4 times now and gotten to play with them all. We have First pick and pretty much decided on one of them two weeks ago. Over the weekend we took them out to play and another one caught our attention. Our first pick is full of energy and loves to play with the littermates, when picked up he struggles after about 30 seconds. I have rolled him on his back and he seems fine and loves to play tug with a rope. The problem is that the Wife and I don't think he is bonding with either of us. He is not the Dominant one but is very assertive and was also the first one out of the Whelping Box.
> 
> The Second one was playfull with the littermates but after a few minutes would regress and go sit under a chair or away from the others. When picked up by any human he did not struggle at all.
> ...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

great advice...


----------

